# Bosch POF 52 compatible plunge base?



## Djuka (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi folks,
I'm new to this forum.
Quick question re Bosch POF 52.

I obtained a POF 52 very cheap. Works absolutely lovely, no sparks, no smells. Only problem is the old plunge base is 99% unusable- badly cracked- one handle reduced only to the threaded attachment bolt, second handle (I presume functions as the plunge lock?) completely smashed off and missing.

Have located a person selling a second-hand POF 50 with complete plunge base- would that be a compatible base for the POF 52? 

Sub-question: What Bosch router parts are generally compatible with the POF 52? 

Cheers


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A...
what country do you reside in...
it matters...


----------



## Djuka (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi,
Sorry I didn't clarify. I'm in Sydney, Australia


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One way you might be able to tell is to compare part numbers for the base from each model. If Bosch used the same base they would most likely have the same part number.


----------



## Djuka (Apr 22, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> One way you might be able to tell is to compare part numbers for the base from each model. If Bosch used the same base they would most likely have the same part number.


Very logical approach, i'll try that.
Thanks!
Andrei


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Djuka said:


> Have located a person selling a second-hand POF 50 with complete plunge base- would that be a compatible base for the POF 52?


Yes. The POF52 was an updated version of the POF50 with a different collet, etc. There was also an "industrial" version (a "blue" one) called the GOF600 and later on there was a compatible laminate trimmer, the original GKF600 (sold in the USA as the model 1608 and 1609). All these tools have one very useful feature in common - the bottom of the motor has a 43mm "neck", the same diameter as most European-made drills. What that means is that the motors and bases are interchangeable. It also means that you can mount the motor in many drill presses and used with a home-made base and fence to make an overhead router table.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Just to add a thought to my earlier post - there are several non-Bosch routers which have that 43mm "neck", e.g Hitachi FM8, Kress, Metabo OFe738, etc. So the OP has a few options (see also the Trend compatibility guide)


----------



## Djuka (Apr 22, 2018)

Job and Knock said:


> Just to add a thought to my earlier post - there are several non-Bosch routers which have that 43mm "neck", e.g Hitachi FM8, Kress, Metabo OFe738, etc. So the OP has a few options (see also the Trend compatibility guide)


Thanks a ton! Very useful info. Gives me something to work with.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Another maybe - Black & Decker once did a basic plunge router called the BD66 over here. They were a bit plasticky, especially the base, but they too had a 43mm "neck". You sometimes see them at car boot sales (our equivalent to yard sales over here in the UK, I suppose) for a few pounds


----------

